# should I have two climbng ropes?



## Plasmech (Oct 13, 2009)

Local ex tree guy told me I really should have two "lifeline grade "climbing ropes, for one because I'll likely need two at once at some point and two for safety reasons. Does this sound about right? 

Could I use my 1/2" bull rope in a pinch or is that a major, major no no? Thanks.


----------



## lego1970 (Oct 13, 2009)

On the very rare occasion when I've had to tie in twice for balance or something like that, I just use the tail end of my rope. If you want a second climbing line wait until you get a little extra money and retire your present climbing line early and save it as a back up, instead of turning into a rigging line. Otherwise I wouldn't be too concerned with having two lines just for myself.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 13, 2009)

Only if your climbing with a partner , partner...


----------



## arborist (Oct 13, 2009)

If your asking,then Id say no,you don't need two lol.
When you get into some sweet wide spread specimens for pruning,you can't beat having two lines.The reason soon becomes clear as you can't help but notice and learn what is required.
If your mainly doing removals or something,then I don't think you should bother.
You will know when you need two climbing lines often enough to order another hank.Till this becomes very obvious to you,then no.You don't need another.

I have three.
Two over 100'
One under 50'

You can't beat ordering a "discount" hank (what's left over from a reel) to have a devoted short hank for small trees! and its cheap!
To top it off,it's a cost effective way to experiment with different ropes to boot! (minus testing stretch of course.)
It's worth it.Fast and easy,with no need to undo a large rope just for a little apple or something.Really saves some time.Nice for that occasional little redirect rather than using your tail sometimes as well,because you don't want to be bothered with another long rope.
Don't forget your figure 8 stopper at the end before ascending/redirecting, especially when using a short hank!


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Oct 13, 2009)

gotta have at least 3...gotta keep that short one around too who wants to deal with 200' of rope for a 25' tree


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 13, 2009)

TreeCo,

Your replies to my constructive posts are worthless. You *still* call me a troll...do you know that I have met up with, and worked with a forum member on several occasions now? I have proven that I am the rel deal. A real climber? Not hardly, that is years away. But I'm far from some child bored out of my mind spamming a forum. 

I do not understand your obsession with me. Give it up. If you find it so retarded that I am trying to get into the tree business, then why the hell are YOU in it? 

Another thing: Arborist 101, for new guys like me. Hang out in the commercial forum if you do not want to read this stuff.

I don't understand why your behavior has gone un-ckecked. Nobody wants to read your garbage. 





TreeCo said:


> LOL!
> 
> I suggest 3.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gologit (Oct 13, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> TreeCo,
> 
> Your replies to my constructive posts are worthless. You *still* call me a troll...do you know that I have met up with, and worked with a forum member on several occasions now? I have proven that I am the rel deal. A real climber? Not hardly, that is years away. But I'm far from some child bored out of my mind spamming a forum.
> 
> ...



:hmm3grin2orange: Not so. A lot of us _like_ to read his garbage.

Lighten up, kid. If you want the rest of us to take you seriously quit taking _yourself_ so seriously.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 13, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Learn to take a joke Plas.
> 
> 
> We have.
> ...



Oh my the beat goes on. I tell ya man you got some of the best. I totaly mean that.

I met up with some climbers who just used 2 ropes for the climb and they only did prune work like that. No lanyard, maybe they had one but they where accustomed to finding purchase for making the cuts with the two top ropes. 
It seemed to me like it was some sort of techinque they were taught and they where pretty good at it. I won't safe it was safest but it seemed quick and they were handsaw kinda guys anyway I guess.
But one should always have a primary and sometime you might even use the lowering line for a little with a suicide knot it in.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 13, 2009)

By the way, I got like 6 climbing ropes s I guess the ex-climber was right.


----------



## treeseer (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes on any spreading tree I like a second rope; pulling up the tail on occasion takes more time gives less length and worse yet for me has no snap. And lately i catch myself thinking...what if i drop this thing? 

re "climbing grade" not sure waht that means; 5k seems like overkill to me but i would not publicly say i use smaller...whoops i almost did! :censored:

"random question generator" was a slam; thanks for not flaming back. TreeCo used to get a lot nastier on occasion but has mellowed with age, or something...:monkey:


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Oct 13, 2009)

I rarely use a second line. Occassionally when cabling a big tree or pruning one. Don't waste your money. Like others said and older climbing line makes a good 2nd line if needed..... Mike


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 13, 2009)

Gologit said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Not so. A lot of us _like_ to read his garbage.
> 
> Lighten up, kid. If you want the rest of us to take you seriously quit taking _yourself_ so seriously.



Aren't you one of the others who was giving me all sorts of hell when I first joined here? Kid? 32 years old with ten years mechanical engineering experience...that's still considered a kid? I guess to some it is. What's a man? 33? 40? 55? You tell me. 

Yes I take climbing seriously because if I do it wrong, I die. I could care less if you or TreeCo takes me seriously. I'm just trying to take tree work seriously.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 13, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Aren't you one of the others who was giving me all sorts of hell when I first joined here? Kid? 32 years old with ten years mechanical engineering experience...that's still considered a kid? I guess to some it is. What's a man? 33? 40? 55? You tell me.
> 
> Yes I take climbing seriously because if I do it wrong, I die. I could care less if you or TreeCKo takes me seriously. I'm just trying to take tree work may beseriously.


 maybe you can stick with the engineering tom treesopcorn:


----------



## oldirty (Oct 13, 2009)

i have 5 lines.

a short one like 50 ish ft.

1 100ish foot long 

1 150ish foot long 

and 2 200ft long.

use the 150fter on a big tree and bring the short one up with you for when you have make a dynamic move of some sort. another rope in the tree on a big prune is a good thing. spikes will get you to ever cut, this is true. sometimes you gotta think though it out when pruning. a 2nd line set as another TIP is great for working positioning. its up to you to set it up so that it isnt a pain to work with.

you cant have too many ropes as a climber.


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 13, 2009)

I am the pot calling the kettle black? Where/how/when did I do this?

About removals, I guess you are calling me a hack because so far all I have done are removals. One, that isn't even true. Two, I am not a certified arborist do I don't see how I could in good conscience prune someone's 200 year old oak or whatever. Plus removals and clean-up are the work I seem to be running into, I guess I should turn it all down because some guy on the internet from I don't even know where calls me names if I do it?

If you want to rib me here and there in a post every so often I don't care. It's when you obsess over me in every post...that just seems ridiculous and it's doing nothing more than spamming the site. 

I don't care how old you are either or what you have allegedly accomplished in your life. If you were that great, as an overall person, you'd be sharing your knowledge with the "kids" and be eager to help and answer questions. 

Whatever. Troll away.




TreeCo said:


> Random question generator isn't much of a slam compared to slamming a whole industry Mr. Seer.
> 
> I deify you to name one major player in the tree care industry that doesn't derive a major part of it's income from tree removal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 13, 2009)

Cool man, thanks for the answer. Appreciate it.




oldirty said:


> i have 5 lines.
> 
> a short one like 50 ish ft.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 13, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Plas my post was in response to TreeSeer's post. Nothing to do with you at all. Look again and you will see I quoted his posts.
> 
> You need to chill just a tad.
> 
> /



Ah. Next time you are in PA, if ever, you should show me a thing or two. And no, I'm not in an way being sarcastic.


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 13, 2009)

If I get a second rope, I was thinking about getting Sherill to put eyes on the ends. Save some rope not needing a big 'ol bulky figure 8.


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 13, 2009)

Mister Ben you never answered my last PM, sent last week sometime! 




treemandan said:


> Oh my the beat goes on. I tell ya man you got some of the best. I totaly mean that.
> 
> I met up with some climbers who just used 2 ropes for the climb and they only did prune work like that. No lanyard, maybe they had one but they where accustomed to finding purchase for making the cuts with the two top ropes.
> It seemed to me like it was some sort of techinque they were taught and they where pretty good at it. I won't safe it was safest but it seemed quick and they were handsaw kinda guys anyway I guess.
> But one should always have a primary and sometime you might even use the lowering line for a little with a suicide knot it in.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 14, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Aren't you one of the others who was giving me all sorts of hell when I first joined here? Kid? 32 years old with ten years mechanical engineering experience...that's still considered a kid? I guess to some it is. What's a man? 33? 40? 55? You tell me.
> 
> Yes I take climbing seriously because if I do it wrong, I die. I could care less if you or TreeCo takes me seriously. I'm just trying to take tree work seriously.



Age doesn't make the man....attitude does. Right now I'm working with a twenty two year old who has one of the best attitudes I've ever seen. He doesn't complain, he doesn't whine,he doesn't shirk a task, and he knows when to ask questions and when to just learn from watching. He'll be one of the good ones some day.

Then again, there are some thirty two year olds who leech off the collected wisdom of others and then claim it as their own. They act like spoiled little brats when their juvenile behavior is critisized, however well intentioned, by people who really know what they're doing. They don't seem to realize that good advice can come in many forms and whine when their tender little feelings get bruised. Maybe a career in Library Science or pet grooming might be more in order. Tree people, loggers, arborists, whomever, are direct people because they live in a world full of consequences for their every action. A 32 year old with nothing more to recommend him than a few years of "mechanical engineering" would do well to remember that.


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 14, 2009)

Another piece of white trash trying to come across as educated and endowed in wisdom. Always amuses me, it does.




Gologit said:


> Age doesn't make the man....attitude does. Right now I'm working with a twenty two year old who has one of the best attitudes I've ever seen. He doesn't complain, he doesn't whine,he doesn't shirk a task, and he knows when to ask questions and when to just learn from watching. He'll be one of the good ones some day.
> 
> Then again, there are some thirty two year olds who leech off the collected wisdom of others and then claim it as their own. They act like spoiled little brats when their juvenile behavior is critisized, however well intentioned, by people who really know what they're doing. They don't seem to realize that good advice can come in many forms and whine when their tender little feelings get bruised. Maybe a career in Library Science or pet grooming might be more in order. Tree people, loggers, arborists, whomever, are direct people because they live in a world full of consequences for their every action. A 32 year old with nothing more to recommend him than a few years of "mechanical engineering" would do well to remember that.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 14, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Another piece of white trash trying to come across as educated and endowed in wisdom. Always amuses me, it does.



you just lost any information i wouldve continued to share with you for this one plas. thats mr gologit to you.

good luck out there.


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 14, 2009)

oldirty said:


> you just lost any information i wouldve continued to share with you for this one plas. thats mr gologit to you.
> 
> good luck out there.



Oh well. I've had enough of the negativity from the few bad apples here.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 14, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Oh well. I've had enough of the negativity from the few bad apples here.



sounds like you gonna have to take it down the line then.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 14, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Another piece of white trash trying to come across as educated and endowed in wisdom. Always amuses me, it does.



White trash? Is that the best you can do? Pretty sad.


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 14, 2009)

Of who, you? You're the ringleader of the bad apples. Someone of your experience level should be infinitely more mature and poised...



TreeCo said:


> We had better stick to the Internet to keep the odds of an impulsive strangulation to a minimum.


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 14, 2009)

Gologit said:


> White trash? Is that the best you can do? Pretty sad.



Sounds like daytime TV in here...


----------



## Gologit (Oct 14, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Sounds like daytime TV in here...



You'd probably know. Most of us don't watch daytime TV.


----------



## Giel (Oct 14, 2009)

On spurless jobs (i.e. pruning) I always climb with one line, but the line I use has eyes spliced in on both ends. Both eyes are attached to my harness. That way you can always do a double tie in. On such jobs I leave the steel core lanyard on the ground, saves weight and with the double loops you don't really need it any way. Carry a few spare slings with you to redirect the climbing line if needed and you can limb walk whereever you want to go.

Still, having a second climbing line (a whole climbing set actually) is good practice, but I leave the second on the ground. Make sure your groundie knows how to climb and do aerial rescue so he can come and get you if you're injured. I have always worked with the same groundie and we practice rescueing a couple of times a year. It's fun and reassuring to know there's someone that can take you down if needed.

Cheers,


----------



## treeseer (Oct 14, 2009)

Giel said:


> On spurless jobs (i.e. pruning) I always climb with one line, but the line I use has eyes spliced in on both ends. Both eyes are attached to my harness. That way you can always do a double tie in. ,


Giel, I've done this (without the eyes, same thing), but stopped because the middle of the rope kept getting caught around branches, or falling branches would get caught on it, etc. It was not a workable system for most trees. What reason is there for NOT using a second line?

Plasmech, focus on the work and stop overreacting.

"I deify you to name one major player in the tree care industry that doesn't derive a major part of it's income from tree removal."

Speaking of focus--- dan i said "focus on" removal as in oversell.

But thanks for deifying me, bruddamon. :yourock:


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Oct 14, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Of who, you? You're the ringleader of the bad apples. Someone of your experience level should be infinitely more mature and poised...



Dan has more brains in his little finger, than you have in your whole hand. 

Shut up and listen to him.


----------



## outofmytree (Oct 14, 2009)

Giel said:


> Still, having a second climbing line (a whole climbing set actually) is good practice, but I leave the second on the ground. Make sure your groundie knows how to climb and do aerial rescue so he can come and get you if you're injured. I have always worked with the same groundie and we practice rescueing a couple of times a year. It's fun and reassuring to know there's someone that can take you down if needed.
> 
> Cheers,



Part of our Code of Practise is this same rule. One rescue kit, ready to roll at all times when there is a climber in the tree. Oh and someone down there who knows how to use it!

As to using 2 or more climbing lines in a tree, it seems to be personal choice around here. I often use an adjustable false crotch for Washingtonia palms and some hardwoods with dense canopies. This means one climbing line for the SRT side and one for the DRT side. 

In the past I have used one short life line for nasty jobs and one long one for the more rare(for me) large tree climbs. To me buying a second shorter line was a better choice than messing up my 60metre #1 line.

Plas, in case I missed it one the way through this thread, DO NOT CLIMB ON YOUR HAULING/RIGGING/TAG/BULL ROPE. If it breaks with a limb on it thats bad, if it breaks with you on it thats terminal. Oh and one more thing, harden up mate. This is a tough game. You need a thicker hide.

Stay safe mate.


----------



## Giel (Oct 14, 2009)

> Giel, I've done this (without the eyes, same thing), but stopped because the middle of the rope kept getting caught around branches, or falling branches would get caught on it, etc. It was not a workable system for most trees. What reason is there for NOT using a second line?



Ha treeseer, I hear you, of course if you reach a height (or low, but with 2 TIPs) were the complete rope is airborne, unsafe situations can occur like falling branches catching on your rope. Around here, maximum treeheight is around 120ft and that's on the other side of the country then where I'am from. High trees around here are perhaps 90ft or so. A climbing line of 150ft used with a double eye works fine.

2 reasons for not using 2 ropes for me are:
1. with 2 ropes you have more rope on the ground --> more crap that can get stuck in more ropes (ok, it's a lame one, but you asked for my reasons);
2. Around here the ropes are (still) not given away for free, why buy a third rope (the groundcrew has one too), when I get around with one just fine?

Good luck plasmech, hope you found, or will find, the info you're looking for

Cheers,


----------



## outofmytree (Oct 14, 2009)

treeseer said:


> "I deify you to name one major player in the tree care industry that doesn't derive a major part of it's income from tree removal."
> 
> Speaking of focus--- dan i said "focus on" removal as in oversell.
> 
> But thanks for deifying me, bruddamon. :yourock:


----------



## zopi (Oct 14, 2009)

Y'know...I probably missed most of whatever cause the animosity against this guy...but it seems to me that one who continues to ask questions of folks who have experience in a field that can kill you every day, and then trolls constantly, isn't too smart...

So my tongue in cheek advice for anyone like that is, use as many lines as you are comfortable using, but be sure to set your lanyard with a slipknot. 

if you ask advice from someone and irritate them you might get more than you bargained for...

oh..Disclamer...I don't know @#$% about tree work or climbing, I am an uncertified hack with very thick skin and a "Back" button.


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 14, 2009)

zopi said:


> Y'know...I probably missed most of whatever cause the animosity against this guy...but it seems to me that one who continues to ask questions of folks who have experience in a field that can kill you every day, and then trolls constantly, isn't too smart...
> 
> So my tongue in cheek advice for anyone like that is, use as many lines as you are comfortable using, but be sure to set your lanyard with a slipknot.
> 
> ...



I might be reading you wrong, but how is asking questions about tree work on an arborist forum "trolling"?

Trolling is posting controversial topics knowing that the the post will likely blow up into a flame war. Two ropes...that's trolling?


----------



## lego1970 (Oct 14, 2009)

zopi said:


> Y'know...I probably missed most of whatever cause the animosity against this guy...but it seems to me that one who continues to ask questions of folks who have experience in a field that can kill you every day, and then trolls constantly, isn't too smart...
> 
> So my tongue in cheek advice for anyone like that is, use as many lines as you are comfortable using, but be sure to set your lanyard with a slipknot.
> 
> ...



If you read the first page, he didn't even get an answer for the first several replies. It was just a bashing fest from the get go. I haven't read all his post from other threads so maybe there is more to it, but damn this site gets nasty quick.


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 14, 2009)

How would you know if I do or do not know how to use one?

What purpose do you serve on this forum? 

I may not serve much but at least other beginners can read the answers to my questions.

Typical old man feeling insecure about the young guy getting off his feet crap.





TreeCo said:


> Two ropes when you don't know how to use one?
> 
> 
> That's why I mentioned you having a 'random question generator'.
> ...


----------



## trimmmed (Oct 14, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Another piece of white trash trying to come across as educated and endowed in wisdom. Always amuses me, it does.



You're way out of line there Plas, and you should apologize for that remark.


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 14, 2009)

trimmmed said:


> You're way out of line there Plas, and you should apologize for that remark.



Am I? When should I expect an apology for the incessant trolling that appears to go on in every post I make?


----------



## trimmmed (Oct 14, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Am I? When should I expect an apology for the incessant trolling that appears to go on in every post I make?[/QUOTE
> 
> yes I think you calling Bob white trash was over the line. Take a look at oldirty's comment right after that and ask yourself how many others here feel similarly. I doubt many feel you were in the right with that comment.
> 
> ...


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 14, 2009)

trimmmed said:


> Plasmech said:
> 
> 
> > Am I? When should I expect an apology for the incessant trolling that appears to go on in every post I make?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 14, 2009)

OK OK Bob (googlit), I admit that calling you white trash was over the top and not very nice at all.

I just hope that you realize that I AM the real deal as far as trying to LEARN this stuff. Am I the real deal in the tree? Hahaha, I wish. Ask Mister DanBen, I look like a retard, quite literally, when trying to work position myself especially when it involves any swing action. 

I have a job coming up that involves rigging down some maple branches over a house, I better read up on roofing before I even sharpen the chains and gear-up my truck.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 14, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Another piece of white trash trying to come across as educated and endowed in wisdom. Always amuses me, it does.


Not cool at all man ...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 14, 2009)

oldirty said:


> i have 5 lines.
> 
> a short one like 50 ish ft.
> 
> ...


Think about spikes when your pruning , hopefully your spikes are the last thing your thinking about when pruning C'on do I need to teach you everything Mr. 8K top ?


----------



## oldirty (Oct 14, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> Think about spikes when your pruning , hopefully your spikes are the last thing your thinking about when pruning C'on do I need to teach you everything Mr. 8K top ?



lol.

i shouldve separated that line. 


what i was referring to when spiking on a removal you can put yourself anywhere you want (reasonably speaking) with spikes on.

by bringing another line with you (a whole nother climbing set up really, as stated before (i have 2 lines readytogo at all times and will go old school with the tail end if need be)) on a spikeless prune you can get yourself into a better working position to make just about every cut properly.

thank you for making me make myself a bit more clearer.

now if you all will excuse me, oldirty got himself a date to get ready for. and with any luck i'll be getting a little honey on the stinger.

have a good night fellas!


----------



## Gologit (Oct 14, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> OK OK Bob (googlit), I admit that calling you white trash was over the top and not very nice at all.
> 
> I just hope that you realize that I AM the real deal as far as trying to LEARN this stuff. Am I the real deal in the tree? Hahaha, I wish. Ask Mister DanBen, I look like a retard, quite literally, when trying to work position myself especially when it involves any swing action.
> 
> I have a job coming up that involves rigging down some maple branches over a house, I better read up on roofing before I even sharpen the chains and gear-up my truck.




Apology accepted.


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 14, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Apology accepted.



Thanks Bob.  By the way, my name is Mike. Chillin' in southeastern Pennsylvania.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 14, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> OK OK Bob (googlit), I admit that calling you white trash was over the top and not very nice at all.
> 
> I just hope that you realize that I AM the real deal as far as trying to LEARN this stuff. Am I the real deal in the tree? Hahaha, I wish. Ask Mister DanBen, I look like a retard, quite literally, when trying to work position myself especially when it involves any swing action.
> 
> I have a job coming up that involves rigging down some maple branches over a house, I better read up on roofing before I even sharpen the chains and gear-up my truck.


Or call me I love PA in the fall and I'll shoot over and do it for ya ...


----------



## zopi (Oct 14, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> OK OK Bob (googlit),
> I have a job coming up that involves rigging down some maple branches over a house, I better read up on roofing before I even sharpen the chains and gear-up my truck.



and gutter repair...I got to fix one the other day..speedline lanyard was a bit too long...


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 14, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> Or call me I love PA in the fall and I'll shoot over and do it for ya ...



Where are your whereabouts?


----------



## treemandan (Oct 14, 2009)

well at least no -one is talking bout no one's sister but did anyone see a certain someone? Its The Plas, live and uncut. He's thinkin bout it.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 14, 2009)

ANd that's right I got him up there , he got no eye glasses nor no helmet, the gloves are off. That #### is no good right now baby, just forget about it for a awhile and we will just see. 
All you old time internet arbo trolls think you got it when you bash Plas over the net but I got this boy all to myself and you all had best watch your ####ing manners. 
So now Plas you give me a shout when you are ready to huck them maple limbs off that roof. I'll bring the chipper down and hold the rope for you.

CHEERS!


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 14, 2009)

I did get a longer lanyard this week from Sherill Clause by the way Dan, as well as a few other goodies to get me into more trouble.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 14, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> I did get a longer lanyard this week from Sherill Clause by the way Dan, as well as a few other goodies to get me into more trouble.



At least you ain't spending your money on drugs kid.


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 14, 2009)

treemandan said:


> At least you ain't spending your money on drugs kid.



Yea, not yet. So I went with a CMI right foot ass-ender. Thing it built like a tank and weighs about as much too but it's real nice.

Also I think I'm switching to a Valdotain prussik on my DRT setup, the head honcho at American Arborst showed me the other day and I liked it.

Thanks for thinking of me TMD.


----------



## treeseer (Oct 14, 2009)

thinkin a lot about gear.

might think a little more about tree biology.


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 14, 2009)

I agree fully however I do have to be able to (literally) get off the ground.




treeseer said:


> thinkin a lot about gear.
> 
> might think a little more about tree biology.


----------



## Curtis James (Oct 14, 2009)

I didn't read all the reply's but did anyone suggest having two in case you are injured while working? Then your rescuer would have a rope to use. Arial rescue ya know? I got two ropes as soon as I could. On big climbs when you double tie with one rope you may not be able to retreive tools n such cause you havn't enough line. Then you'll be saying yep I need two for sure.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 14, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Where are your whereabouts?



10 minutes outta Philly on the Jersey side , but will travel when hungry..


----------



## Rftreeman (Oct 14, 2009)

I have three, used to be one but now the one is two (thanks groundie) and the new one makes three.........did that make sense...


----------



## oldirty (Oct 15, 2009)

treemandan said:


> CHEERS!



that rip right there will cause some legitimate lung pain. chalkdust torture?


----------



## TreeW?rx (Oct 15, 2009)

Holy :censored: I dont get it. Plas seems to have some very real questions. I find my self reading every one of his threads cause I want to know what everyone else thinks too. Things seem to go well, then some one yanks his chain a little. OMFG they just killed a kitten or something equally as evil. 

One bit of advice Plas. If you want to work in an industry where the people use their hands for as much of the work they do as their brains, you are gonna have to lighten up a bit. It is like walking in to a biker bar and asking the customers to use polite language. Aint gonna happen.

People are gonna rattle your cage, get used to it or dont post.


----------



## outofmytree (Oct 15, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> What's next?
> 
> Should an arborist have two:
> 
> ...



Yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,maybe and if its in the Christams stocking I woudnt say no!


----------



## treemandan (Oct 15, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> This has nothing to do with you whatsoever. And by the way, this was your 7th post???



Settle down Binky. If the work don't make you mean this place will but think about how lucky you are anyway. And you are lucky; if you actually get one of these jobs you have to do done that will be the proof.


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 15, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Settle down Binky. If the work don't make you mean this place will but think about how lucky you are anyway. And you are lucky; if you actually get one of these jobs you have to do done that will be the proof.



Yea I know Ben, I guess I finally lost it after the 250th time one of my question posts got trolled, guess there's only so much a man can take.

I just have a problem with the 101 forum getting crapped-up with spam replies, I thought it was for people to learn. Doesn't make any sense to discourage people from learning their own trade either. Like I always say, if it sucks that much, why are "you" doing it then?

Then we've got people who have nothing to do with anything coming into this thread and adding their $.02 admittedly knowing nothing about the history of the whole thing.

But yes I've realized that this is a tough group of guys who probably drink whiskey and drop the f-bomb in church, and no that was not intended to be offensive but rather funny.

But anyway Bob and I settled our beef and I apologized so at least that is settled. Still feel bad about that.


----------

